# How do you ride in rider classes?



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

In rider classes do you ride just naturally how you always do or do you ride in a particular way, if so what do you do differently?

In rider classes I always turn my feet in and press my heels down because i naturally ride with them level or slightly up and I lift my hands up and hold them apart further and push my shoulders back. Doing these things to my position takes much more effort which is probebly why I don't ride like that all the time but i think it helps in a rider class, what do you do in the show ring.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you talking like a horsemanship or equitation class?? Everytime I ride I try to sit the way you are suppose to in a class, it just helps build up the muscles needed to do that. For western, Sit up stright, legs underneath me, heels down, shoulders back, head up... it should almost be like if the horse was removed underneath you, you could stand (if that makes sense). Horsemanship classes are judged heavily on how you sit, and how much movement you have while on the horse. Some shows also call out patterns in which you are judged on how well you do the pattern and how well you ride...

hope this helps


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

it is the same for english pleasure and english equitation. same seat angelL described, legs under you heels down back straight hands low,elbows loose but never behind (i messed that up)-if you cant stand up in that position with horse removed you are not balanced. english or western it is balance and finding your core. Heels should be down in all styles. Also like AngleL said if you work to ride in proper position all the time the correct muscles develop and it gets easier and becomes second nature-I got called out for riding sloppy after my show-by a trainer-ooopppps


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

The only thing I really change in my rider classes is that I try to look around more, head up and look where you want to go. Usually i will look between the horses ears and straight ahead, I find that judges seem to appreciate that I seem to have complete confidence in my horse and their ability and don't need to be on top of them all the time. And the biggest thing to remember is to SMILE, riding is meant to be fun so I try not to make it look hard, even if my horse is being a snot!

Just to toot my own horn, but I've never been unplaced in any rider class that I've entered including at Royal level.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

Im really competive in my classes lol I always sit up straight, Smile when the judge looks, try to keep my legs in the saddleSeat position.. ouch, hands still.

For Western I always keep my hand up to my chest and the other on the rein and try to hold it still, Heels down and sit deep in the seat.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Remember that in these classes the judges are also looking for how effectively you ride your horse.
I have seen a girl with perfect equitation loose a championship because she couldn't keep her horse steadily on the bit, or leg yield it.


----------

